# A small handheld vacuum?



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here. 2nd post!

My girl has a lined cage cushion I regularly wash. I don't use litter, instead, I keep a couple paper towels under her wheel to catch her mess. She never caught on to a litter pan and always insisted on using her wheel. The paper towel catches 99% of her mess, but sometimes there are tiny little dried up specks that can get loose in her cage. So I was looking for something to tidy up with between washings.

I was thinking of getting some kind of small handheld vacuum, but I'd need one that is really small, for nooks and crannys. I'd imagine it would probably have an attachment. Most of the ones I see on amazon are huge - for stairs and the like. Does anyone use something like this, or is this just weird for me to ask? I'd like to get some recommendations if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea as long as ur using a liner, it should be fine, but just find a quiet 1, cuz it might stress/scare ur hedgie, so u might have to take ur hedgie out,for playtime, then clean it!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually just take Lily's liners out every couple of nights and shake them over the trash can to get most of the food crumbs and spots of poop off. If they're still relatively clean, I put them back in, if they're getting dirty, I put them in the laundry pile and put new ones in. It's easier than vacuuming, I think, and vacuuming, unless you put the hedgie in a different room, would like stress out the hedgie and hurt his/her ears.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

At Michaels art supply store in the bead section I saw this little 'craft vacuum' that would be the perfect size for this. It even has a little attachment for small areas. They don't have it on the Michaels website, but you should check out your local store.


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool thanks. Of course I would never use a vacuum with her inside the cage. She has her own mini home (her carrier) I use with her sometimes. If the vacuum happens to be loud I will make sure she's somewhere quiet. I'll check into the Michaels one. Thanks again!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a small hand vac I use in Shelby's playpen. It has a attachment built on for corners that folds down when needed. I vac even if she's in the pen (not to close though) and it don't scare her or anything. she will walk right up to it if I let her. and I have a Shark vac that I use in my room and she will wake up and chase it and start running around in her circles.

Maybe she's just weird though...lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I use a Dust Buster. They're small (easily fit inside hedgie's cage), hand-held, & rechargeable. You can get them at places like Target or K-mart.


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

I finally saw the Dirt Devil vibe hand vac at Target today for 20 bucks. It has a nice small crevice thingy that you can use for small and light clean ups. It worked perfect, thanks.


----------



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

I just use the hose attachment on my regular vacuum while charlie is napping in a corner. I don't know why but he has always been so curious when I vacuum around the cage. It started when he was in carefresh bedding. He would always wake up and start nosing all over, peeking over the plastic bottom to see what was going on. 

Somehow even if I use the hose attachment to suck up poos and loose quills he just sticks his little head out of his hut, quills down, and wonders what's up. Makes me think he is deaf or crazy because it surprises me that the sound would intrigue him rather than terrify him.


----------



## Stereotaxis (Sep 17, 2019)

I use a Black and Decker Hand Vac and it really does a Phenomenal Job and never disappoints me.


----------

